# Need ZTE-EVDO Driver For Mac OS X!!



## getarc (Oct 1, 2008)

I am using the BSNL ZTE-EVDO dongle for internet. But the problem is that i am unable to find drivers for the device. I've tried Kext programming suggested in some internet forums but all in vain! 
Please help me out!
I am Using Mac OS X Leopard.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This seems to be the only place with info on it, but you have to be a member to see the how-to. It may be what you need.


----------

